# ZFS pool not found after partition resize with gpart



## kn07 (Nov 22, 2020)

Hello,

I had the following partition scheme:
ada0:
ada0p1 freebsd-boot
ada0p2 freebsd-swap
ada0p3 freebsd-zfs

ada0p3 had a size of ~1TB, and after I resized this partition to 500GB using gpart, the boot loader cannot found my zfs pool. What should I do to fix my boot loader and my zfs pool?

Thank you.


----------



## monwarez (Nov 22, 2020)

ZFS does not support shrinking(especially if you do it without a `zpool` command), you will have to restore from backup. The only way to shrink a pool (with zfs in base) is to replicate it to a smaller pool.


----------



## Argentum (Nov 23, 2020)

kn07 said:


> ada0p3 had a size of ~1TB, and after I resized this partition to 500GB using gpart, the boot loader cannot found my zfs pool. What should I do to fix my boot loader and my zfs pool?



Try to put the old size value back, assuming you recorded the output of `gpart backup ada0` . Maybe this works. As it has been already said, *never shrink ZFS partition!* You can grow it easily when you have free space left.


----------

